# 5Ghz wifi capabilities confirmed for the Canon EOS R5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 9, 2020)

> Little by little, our original specifications for the Canon EOS R5 are being confirmed.
> This time, 5Ghz wifi has been confirmed for the Canon EOS R5 via a Korean certification agency.
> *Canon EOS R5 specifications:* (rumored specifications in bold)
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Franklyok (Apr 9, 2020)

Is there any GPS options?


----------



## amorse (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't think 12fps mechanical 20fps electronic is a rumour any more. Canon Canada's website lists that spec as legit:



https://www.canon.ca/en/Features/EOS-R5


----------



## Etienne (Apr 9, 2020)

The R5 is the most exciting camera rumor in many years. Canon is flexing its muscles again!


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 9, 2020)

Also wonder if the certification confirming 5GHz WiFi would have told us if it had GPS?


----------



## SV (Apr 9, 2020)

Is it know if it's a flippy screen? I'm hoping it is...


----------



## overniven (Apr 9, 2020)

The picture I've seen looks like a flippy screen. I'm not sure though of the validity of the pics.


----------



## WriteLight (Apr 9, 2020)

SV said:


> Is it know if it's a flippy screen? I'm hoping it is...


Yep, that has already been confirmed.


----------



## ohm (Apr 9, 2020)

If it is as rumoured, I will replace a GFX50s with one- assuming I can sell the one and afford the other.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 9, 2020)

> Liveview/Movie toggle like previous EOS DSLRs



Based on the photos it doesn't seem to actually have this, btw


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Apr 9, 2020)

Still kills me a bit that the top left side only has the on-off switch with all that real estate. Why not keep the DSLR on/off switch and add a custom button (or 2) there?


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 9, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Based on the photos it doesn't seem to actually have this, btw


Because mirrorless cameras operate in a live view mode exclusively?


----------



## Adelino (Apr 9, 2020)

amorse said:


> I don't think 12fps mechanical 20fps electronic is a rumour any more. Canon Canada's website lists that spec as legit:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.canon.ca/en/Features/EOS-R5


I think only the BOLD items are still rumors. like the 45K sensor


----------



## MORphoto.net (Apr 9, 2020)

overniven said:


> The picture I've seen looks like a flippy screen. I'm not sure though of the validity of the pics.
> View attachment 189680


Looks the same as the pics on the Canon UK site... https://www.canon.co.uk/cameras/eos-r5/


----------



## IcyBergs (Apr 9, 2020)

The R5 rumors are getting old.

When are we going to hear about the R5 mark II???!!!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2020)

Adelino said:


> amorse said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think 12fps mechanical 20fps electronic is a rumour any more.
> ...


Correct! 
*BOLD *= still just rumored 
Everything else is more or less confirmed


----------



## VisionColor (Apr 9, 2020)

Just couple months left .


----------



## Franklyok (Apr 9, 2020)

VisionColor said:


> Just couple months left .


20th April will be press release, um, no? More like 2 weeks.


----------



## neurorx (Apr 9, 2020)

I just hope this has good low light capabilities.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 9, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> Is there any GPS options?


Most probably using external reciever or by syncing with cell phone only. So far Canon hasnt mentioned built in GPS(which is a good thing given that GPS can be a battery hog) for this camera.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 9, 2020)

ohm said:


> If it is as rumoured, I will replace a GFX50s with one- assuming I can sell the one and afford the other.



I thought the GFX50 had a physically larger, Medium Format sensor....which would be different than this R5 FF sensor....differnt applications, no?

Please correct me if I"m wrong....

Myself am lusting after the R5, BUT...if I had the scratch...I'd like the GFX100 maybe to break into the MF digital world a bit.....beast of a camera!!

Anyway...

cayenne


----------



## sanj (Apr 9, 2020)

Site Manager: Battery information has been written twice. Bringing to your attention. That's all.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 9, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Because mirrorless cameras operate in a live view mode exclusively?



OVF vs Live View toggle is of course unnecessary, but I'm talking about the switch that toggles between stills and video mode in Canon DSLRs.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 9, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I thought the GFX50 had a physically larger, Medium Format sensor....which would be different than this R5 FF sensor....differnt applications, no?
> 
> Please correct me if I"m wrong....



It does, but it shouldn't really matter to most people. The GFX50 sensor is 44x33mm, not very large as far as medium format goes, and only ~1.7x the surface area of an FF sensor. That's 2/3 stops of difference. Certainly nothing earth-shattering. Plus of course the lenses are expensive and there are very few of them.


----------



## Framehungry (Apr 9, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> 20th April will be press release, um, no? More like 2 weeks.


is that an official date?


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 9, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> OVF vs Live View toggle is of course unnecessary, but I'm talking about the switch that toggles between stills and video mode in Canon DSLRs.


DSLR captures video in a live view mode - mirror is up, focusing on the sensor. therefore there is no necessity for a dedicated switch that toggles between stills and video mode.
mirrorless cameras operate in live view mode for stills or video regardless. therefore, video recording can be initiated by a "start recording" button even in stills mode.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 9, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> The R5 rumors are getting old.
> 
> When are we going to hear about the R5 mark II???!!!



I'm way ahead of you, trying to make up stuff about the R9 mk IV.


----------



## sanj (Apr 9, 2020)

VisionColor said:


> Just couple months left .


Lots will change in the next 3 months. Let's wait and watch. Wait and watch.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 9, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> So far Canon hasnt mentioned built in GPS(which is a good thing given that GPS can be a battery hog) for this camera.



I'm afraid there won't be. But why is it a good thing? I mean you can always turn it off?

I have never felt the GPS on Powershot S100 or EOS 7D II was battery hogs. But having smartphone connected and using it as GPS, definetely is a battery hog for the smartphone. Besides that, the smartphone solution works really bad and unreliable in practice. With my new G5 X II, I'm back to use external GPS device and sync geocoordinates into photos on the PC in postprocessing. It feels like stepping 6-9 years back to before I purchased the S100 and 7D II. But it is better than using the app.


----------



## AdjustedInCamera (Apr 9, 2020)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Also wonder if the certification confirming 5GHz WiFi would have told us if it had GPS?


I don't believe so as GPS is a passive receipt and interpretation of the GPS signals.


----------



## armd (Apr 9, 2020)

So it has the resolution of a Sony a7riii. What will the AF be like? On par with the 1dxiii or a 5dmkiv? What will the price be? If it's $3500 or so, forget about it!


----------



## slclick (Apr 9, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> The R5 rumors are getting old.
> 
> When are we going to hear about the R5 mark II???!!!


After the 7D Mark IV


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 9, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> therefore, video recording can be initiated by a "start recording" button even in stills mode.



It _can_, and that's why there's the "quick record" button, but video mode is not just about flipping up the mirror. The camera UI is modal. Available menu items change, exposure settings are recalled separately and so on. According to the manual, the R can be switched to movie mode by pressing the MODE button then the INFO button. If recording is started in stills mode using the record button, C3 mode setting are used. But most of the time you very likely don't want to just start recording without checking your settings first. Recent Canon cameras also store C settings separately for stills and video mode, btw.

Anyway, my point was that the rumor about the switch doesn't seem to be accurate even though it's unbolded which should mean "confirmed".


----------



## TAF (Apr 9, 2020)

4K at 120 fps is nice, but I want to know when the firmware will be updated to allow HD at 480 fps.

Or VGA at 3240 fps.


----------



## ordinaryfilmmaker (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to see the full specs leaked.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 9, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> 20th April will be press release, um, no? More like 2 weeks.


Think next week the 20th will unfortunately be cinema based. I'd love them to announce the R5 but think that will be in May


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 9, 2020)

TAF said:


> 4K at 120 fps is nice, but I want to know when the firmware will be updated to allow HD at 480 fps.
> 
> Or VGA at 3240 fps.


Whaaaat, its not even been released and your wanting updates.lol?


----------



## amorse (Apr 9, 2020)

Adelino said:


> I think only the BOLD items are still rumors. like the 45K sensor


You're absolutely correct - when I commented shortly after this article was posted those specs were in bold, but the article has since been updated to reflect that it is not a rumour. All good!


----------



## PageWorks Studios (Apr 9, 2020)

Just take my money, already. When can we pre-order


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 9, 2020)

So many things happening at the moment. Just to add & spice things up, it's interesting that Most retailers are offering at least 10% off RF lenses and then canon are offering a further reward up to £300 when a listed lens or camera is purchased within 90 days of each other. By my rough calculation, that 90 days would take us up to the middle of July, bang on when the R5 is supposed to ship? It's probably total coincidence as the retailer discounts end 21/04 and billed as an Easter offer...... Or, is it an incentive to buy existing cameras as a build up to the R5 being launched???? 

The RF 70-200MM F2.8L is on many sites as reduced from £2699 down to £2249, thats got to be a decent buy.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 9, 2020)

slclick said:


> After the 7D Mark IV


Ooh, but its the 7D Mark 3 thats now being listed on product lists lol


----------



## justaCanonuser (Apr 9, 2020)

So, it looks like: sell your kidney in May and go away... to get an R5


----------



## justaCanonuser (Apr 9, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Ooh, but its the 7D Mark 3 thats now being listed on product lists lol


I suggest to start talking about 7R Mark IV rumors now. I am pretty sure that there are already first spec lists already discussed somewhere in the net. Here is my start for the rumored spec list:

- 150 MP APS-C back & side lit sensor, actively cooled
- 100 fps
- light field technology, so no AF is anymore needed
- intelligent user recognition: noobs will be ignored, the camera then takes over the power and decides on its own what's worth to be photographed or filmed, and how
- infinite k video
- portable nuclear power plant to run this camera


----------



## pmjm (Apr 9, 2020)

This honestly has everything I'm looking for in a camera. I will probably end up selling my 5D4 and 1DX2 and replacing both of them with a pair of these.


----------



## Nelu (Apr 9, 2020)

PageWorks Studios said:


> Just take my money, already. When can we pre-order


So, what happens when you get it and it will be full of viruses and you're only supposed to look at it and not touch it for three days?


----------



## Nelu (Apr 9, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> - intelligent user recognition: noobs will be ignored, the camera then takes over the power and decides on its own what's worth to be photographed or filmed, and how


Basically when you'll look through the EVF there will be a sensor touching your forehead and it will detect how much you actually know about photography.
Based on that information, you might only get access to noobs green modes, as you said


----------



## sanj (Apr 9, 2020)

pmjm said:


> This honestly has everything I'm looking for in a camera. I will probably end up selling my 5D4 and 1DX2 and replacing both of them with a pair of these.


I would do the same.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 10, 2020)

neurorx said:


> I just hope this has good low light capabilities.


I hope so too... if it's a stop better than the EOS R, that would be perfect for my needs


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 10, 2020)

Stig Nygaard said:


> I'm afraid there won't be. But why is it a good thing? I mean you can always turn it off?
> 
> I have never felt the GPS on Powershot S100 or EOS 7D II was battery hogs. But having smartphone connected and using it as GPS, definetely is a battery hog for the smartphone. Besides that, the smartphone solution works really bad and unreliable in practice. With my new G5 X II, I'm back to use external GPS device and sync geocoordinates into photos on the PC in postprocessing. It feels like stepping 6-9 years back to before I purchased the S100 and 7D II. But it is better than using the app.


R5 being a mirrorless camera and even with larger battery it still wont match battery life of DSLRs. Also the time it takes to acquire signal and then interprete signal kills the purpose of having gps in camera ready to shoot. I personally prefer using Garmin gps to generate tracks which seems to be the most accurate and reliable method of geotagging my photos. On smartphone with gps enabled I make sure to turn off data and screen which seems to alliviate the battery drain significantly. 








Fig. 1. Energy consumption of Bluetooth, WiFi and GPS


Download scientific diagram | Energy consumption of Bluetooth, WiFi and GPS from publication: Accurate Extraction of Face-to-Face Proximity Using Smartphones and Bluetooth | The availability of "always-on" communications has tremendous implications for how people interact socially. In...




www.researchgate.net


----------



## Trey T (Apr 10, 2020)

amorse said:


> I don't think 12fps mechanical 20fps electronic is a rumour any more. Canon Canada's website lists that spec as legit:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.canon.ca/en/Features/EOS-R5


The resolution(s) at those frame rate will be key info


----------



## SaP34US (Apr 10, 2020)

That is good. What about the R6?


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 10, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I suggest to start talking about 7R Mark IV rumors now. I am pretty sure that there are already first spec lists already discussed somewhere in the net. Here is my start for the rumored spec list:
> 
> - 150 MP APS-C back & side lit sensor, actively cooled
> - 100 fps
> ...


Do you get a light sabre with that, that can be charged via the hot Shue? That has to be an essential accessory for the intrepid photographer.
All the little leaks have now gone beyond marketing, just announce the camera lol!!


----------



## Silverstream (Apr 10, 2020)

pmjm said:


> This honestly has everything I'm looking for in a camera. I will probably end up selling my 5D4 and 1DX2 and replacing both of them with a pair of these.


I was thinking the same thing for selling all my bodies. This is the one!


----------



## Rbus (Apr 10, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> Is there any GPS options?


That is the same information I am waiting to hear. I have it in the 5Dmk4 and have the external one for my mk3 and am hoping it comes standard with the R5.


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 10, 2020)

Rbus said:


> That is the same information I am waiting to hear. I have it in the 5Dmk4 and have the external one for my mk3 and am hoping it comes standard with the R5.



I hope so as well, but I fear you'll be needing a GP-E2 or use the Canon app on your phone for that.


----------



## peters (Apr 10, 2020)

amorse said:


> I don't think 12fps mechanical 20fps electronic is a rumour any more. Canon Canada's website lists that spec as legit:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.canon.ca/en/Features/EOS-R5


Wow, I just saw that they anonced a RF 100-500 L 
Thats exciting! It looks realy promising small, like the impressive small RF 70-200. I must say, these new lenses are truely interesting. In combination with the small body it makes for a quite nice travel-package, while retaining high-end quality.
Though I may miss the option of the celver variable ND filter that can only be used with EF lenses


----------



## ozturert (Apr 10, 2020)

Canon will take over the mirrorless full frame market with this model. It is that good.


----------



## Holland (Apr 10, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Most probably using external reciever or by syncing with cell phone only. So far Canon hasnt mentioned built in GPS(which is a good thing given that GPS can be a battery hog) for this camera.


I'd rather have a built in GPS (that can be turned off!) than this clumsy Canon GPS receiver.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 10, 2020)

Nelu said:


> Basically when you'll look through the EVF there will be a sensor touching your forehead and it will detect how much you actually know about photography.
> Based on that information, you might only get access to noobs green modes, as you said



For those folks who are Definitely Not Noobs there's the "P for Professionals" mode which gives you access to all the settings so you can feel good about yourself and then goes to ignore them all and and actually shoots at full auto.


----------



## melgross (Apr 10, 2020)

I’m so impatient to get all the specs already. since i can’t believe Canon hasn’t finalized everything major (sensor rez?) what’s the point of waiting now? its not like they have an older version of this out already. and those of us waiting for this aren’t going to buy a different Canon camera in the meantime.


----------



## melgross (Apr 10, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I thought the GFX50 had a physically larger, Medium Format sensor....which would be different than this R5 FF sensor....differnt applications, no?
> 
> Please correct me if I"m wrong....
> 
> ...


I wish people would stop calling those cameras, along with the Leica and hassleblad, medium format. What they really is super 35mm format. the sensor area is closer to a 35 full frame than to a half frame medium format. how small does a sensor have to get before people stop calling it medium format? i call it an intermediate format, or super 35.

sorry, its just a bug of mine.


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Apr 10, 2020)

melgross said:


> I wish people would stop calling those cameras, along with the Leica and hassleblad, medium format. What they really is super 35mm format. the sensor area is closer to a 35 full frame than to a half frame medium format. how small does a sensor have to get before people stop calling it medium format? i call it an intermediate format, or super 35.
> 
> sorry, its just a bug of mine.



People? The brands themselves reference them as such in their own marketing material and websites. Not arguing your point one way or the other, just saying. ;-)


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 10, 2020)

melgross said:


> I wish people would stop calling those cameras, along with the Leica and hassleblad, medium format. What they really is super 35mm format.



Unfortunately, "super 35" already refers to a _movie_ film format which confusingly is smaller than 35mm stills format and actually quite close to APS-C but a bit wider. It is "super" because it's larger than regular 35mm movie frames (which are shot in the opposite orientation to stills and thus usually fit about two movie frames to one 36mm x 24mm stills frame).


----------



## neurorx (Apr 10, 2020)

Is anyone concerned about how the buffer or transfer rates will be with using dual recording? If this still has 1 SD card (along with the CFExpress card)? It will be passing more data per unit time than the 1DX3.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 10, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Do you get a light sabre with that, that can be charged via the hot Shue? That has to be an essential accessory for the intrepid photographer.
> All the little leaks have now gone beyond marketing, just announce the camera lol!!



That light saber had better not ever power on while being charged. Depending on design orientation it will either take out the photographer or the subject.


----------



## paulo defender (Apr 10, 2020)

I bought the R mainly as a B-cam for video production use and I'm still getting accustomed to it's many quirks. It's great in a lot of ways but one thing that really doesn't work is the two step mode, then info button press, to change between stills and video. I've missed so many shots fumbling around with this, so bring back the switch please although I agree, I don't see it on any of images of the R5, anyone know where it is?

Essentially, the R does a lot of things right but I'm afraid it fails in one key respect and that's terrible rolling shutter. A lot of my work is handheld and the jello, even with well stabilised lenses, renders 4k on this camera almost useless in many scenarios, so much so that I don't even bother using it anymore on my paid shoots, it's just too risky. Even on a tripod, subjects like branches moving in frame or an interview subject waving their hands etc, can turn the image into a liquid, wobbling mess. It shouldn't really have been released in this state to be honest, the sensor is just not up to it, so my concern with the R5 is purely to do with the speed of the sensor and processor and wether it can give us basic 4K video that is useable in real world shooting scenarios even at 25fps.

Oh and while I'm on my moan marathon, Canon stop it with the caveats. The Eos R menu continuously gives you disclaimers like the small print at the end of a commercial. If you do this, you will loose this, You can use this lens but uh oh, now you can't do this. Warning: shooting in this mode is subject to the following side effects. Always read the label before pressing record. There are regularly more greyed out items in the video menu than hairs on my weary head. So please canon just get the basics right with the R5 and I can go back to working with your awesome cameras rather than fighting them.


----------



## melgross (Apr 10, 2020)

Toglife_Anthony said:


> People? The brands themselves reference them as such in their own marketing material and websites. Not arguing your point one way or the other, just saying. ;-)


Yeah, yeah. I know, I’m including the PEOPLE in these companies who use the term as a marketing tool.


----------



## melgross (Apr 10, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Unfortunately, "super 35" already refers to a _movie_ film format which confusingly is smaller than 35mm stills format and actually quite close to APS-C but a bit wider. It is "super" because it's larger than regular 35mm movie frames (which are shot in the opposite orientation to stills and thus usually fit about two movie frames to one 36mm x 24mm stills frame).


True. I was using the term when the Leica S1 first came out what seems like many years ago. I don’t remember when super 35 came out for film. I could look it up, but right now, I’m feeling too lazy to do it.


----------



## lawny13 (Apr 10, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> DSLR captures video in a live view mode - mirror is up, focusing on the sensor. therefore there is a necessity for a dedicated switch that toggles between stills and video mode.
> mirrorless cameras operate in live view mode for stills or video regardless. therefore, video recording can be initiated by a "start recording" button even in stills mode.



Actually on canon DSRLs there was a switch for stills and video. And the botton center of the switch was LV toggle.

If you wanted to shoot stills in LV mode you press the button and it flips the mirror up and you have live view. The switch to video would trigger LV immediately, but the point was that the shutter button becomes a start/end record rather than taking a stills image, 

So I can see the value in a switch to go between stills and video quickly. While of course no LV button is needed, but they could have replaced it with something else like another custom button.


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 10, 2020)

lawny13 said:


> Actually on canon DSRLs there was a switch for stills and video. And the botton center of the switch was LV toggle.
> 
> If you wanted to shoot stills in LV mode you press the button and it flips the mirror up and you have live view. The switch to video would trigger LV immediately, but the point was that the shutter button becomes a start/end record rather than taking a stills image,
> 
> So I can see the value in a switch to go between stills and video quickly. While of course no LV button is needed, but they could have replaced it with something else like another custom button.



Canon DSLR user guide is a wonderfull reading. I cannot recommend highly enough....


----------



## TinTin (Apr 10, 2020)

Nelu said:


> Basically when you'll look through the EVF there will be a sensor touching your forehead and it will detect how much you actually know about photography.


No! Not that old '20s technology! Canon is *******!

Surely, as you put your eye to the viewfinder, the 6G phone network will download into your brain everything you need to know to instantly become an expert user?


----------



## 6degrees (Apr 11, 2020)

No eye focusing?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm wondering how close to release the WiFi leak typically is? Anyone recall other cameras relative to that?

Jack


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Based on the photos it doesn't seem to actually have this, btw



It's the red button on the top of the camera, in the same place as the EOS R.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> 20th April will be press release, um, no? More like 2 weeks.






Framehungry said:


> is that an official date?



April 20th announcements will most likely concern the EOS Cinema line, since the NAB convention would have been in full swing at that time.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> OVF vs Live View toggle is of course unnecessary, but I'm talking about the switch that toggles between stills and video mode in Canon DSLRs.



It's the button on top of the camera with the red dot in the middle, just like the EOS R:


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> It _can_, and that's why there's the "quick record" button, but video mode is not just about flipping up the mirror. The camera UI is modal. Available menu items change, exposure settings are recalled separately and so on. According to the manual, the R can be switched to movie mode by pressing the MODE button then the INFO button. If recording is started in stills mode using the record button, C3 mode setting are used. But most of the time you very likely don't want to just start recording without checking your settings first. Recent Canon cameras also store C settings separately for stills and video mode, btw.
> 
> Anyway, my point was that the rumor about the switch doesn't seem to be accurate even though it's unbolded which should mean "confirmed".



If you want to check the settings stored in C3, just hit the record button,paus it, and look in the VF. It will show Av, Tv, ISO, etc. Then stop and change them if you must. Or stop and restart recording at the time you want to start recording. You wouldn't wait until the action begins to switch into LV on a DSLR, would you?


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

Trey T said:


> The resolution(s) at those frame rate will be key info



As well as bit depths. The 1D X Mark III is only 12-bit with electronic shutter (at any frame rate, even in non-continuous mode) as well as at 20 fps with mechanical shutter IIRC. It's 14-bit in all other mechanical shutter frame rates.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

Silverstream said:


> I was thinking the same thing for selling all my bodies. This is the one!



I've been thinking about selling my body so I can afford one. Or at least renting it out at hourly rates. LOL


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

melgross said:


> I wish people would stop calling those cameras, along with the Leica and hassleblad, medium format. What they really is super 35mm format. the sensor area is closer to a 35 full frame than to a half frame medium format. how small does a sensor have to get before people stop calling it medium format? i call it an intermediate format, or super 35.
> 
> sorry, its just a bug of mine.






Sharlin said:


> Unfortunately, "super 35" already refers to a _movie_ film format which confusingly is smaller than 35mm stills format and actually quite close to APS-C but a bit wider. It is "super" because it's larger than regular 35mm movie frames (which are shot in the opposite orientation to stills and thus usually fit about two movie frames to one 36mm x 24mm stills frame).



Except Super 35 sounds way too much like _35 Super_, which is basically APS-C. It's what you got when you ran 135 film through a movie camera vertically with the 24mm long edge going across the film (instead of running 135 film horizontally through the camera with the 24mm short edge crossing the film).




melgross said:


> True. I was using the term when the Leica S1 first came out what seems like many years ago. I don’t remember when super 35 came out for film. I could look it up, but right now, I’m feeling too lazy to do it.



1954


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Do you get a light sabre with that, that can be charged via the hot Shue? That has to be an essential accessory for the intrepid photographer.
> All the little leaks have now gone beyond marketing, just announce the camera lol!!






SteveC said:


> That light saber had better not ever power on while being charged. Depending on design orientation it will either take out the photographer or the subject.



You've got it backwards. A lightsaber has almost unlimited power and would be used to charge the camera, not the other way around.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 11, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> It's the red button on the top of the camera, in the same place as the EOS R.



No, definitely not. I quote again the rumor:



> Liveview/Movie toggle *like previous EOS DSLRs*



(emphasis mine). It seems pretty clear that whoever came up with that piece of info meant the DSLR-type switch and not the quick record button already found on the R. The quick record button is not for doing primarily video, it's for taking quick clips while otherwise shooting stills. Movie mode is for when your primary goal is to shoot video and you want to actually adjust video settings and use video-related menus. On the R you enter movie mode via the MODE+INFO combination and can then select PAvTvM etc specifically for video use _independent_ of which exposure mode is selected in stills mode.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> No, definitely not. I quote again the rumor:
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis mine). It seems pretty clear that whoever came up with that piece of info meant the DSLR-type switch and not the quick record button already found on the R. The quick record button is not for doing primarily video, it's for taking quick clips while otherwise shooting stills. Movie mode is for when your primary goal is to shoot video and you want to actually adjust video settings and use video-related menus. On the R you enter movie mode via the MODE+INFO combination and can then select PAvTvM etc specifically for video use _independent_ of which exposure mode is selected in stills mode.




And if you already have video settings saved to C3 [video], then those settings, including exposure mode, are instantly applied when the "record" button is pushed, no matter what settings were being used in still mode when you pushed the button.


----------



## Trey T (Apr 11, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> As well as bit depths. The 1D X Mark III is only 12-bit with electronic shutter (at any frame rate, even in non-continuous mode) as well as at 20 fps with mechanical shutter IIRC. It's 14-bit in all other mechanical shutter frame rates.


I just read 5D4 has Dual Pixel RAW which is 14bit color. Does the 5D4 RAW mode have 12 or 14 bit?


----------



## WriteLight (Apr 11, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> April 20th announcements will most likely concern the EOS Cinema line, since the NAB convention would have been in full swing at that time.



From Petapixel: Translation: what Canon was planning to show at NAB in Las Vegas before the trade show was cancelled. We expect the company to debut a new cinema camera and lens that recently appeared on the rumor mill, and are hoping for the official release of the 8K-capable Canon EOS R5 with full specs, pricing, and (hopefully) shipping information. We don’t expect the EOS R6 will be announced at this time, but would love to be proven wrong.


----------



## melgross (Apr 11, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Except Super 35 sounds way too much like _35 Super_, which is basically APS-C. It's what you got when you ran 135 film through a movie camera vertically with the 24mm long edge going across the film (instead of running 135 film horizontally through the camera with the 24mm short edge crossing the film).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not suggesting an official name for it, just saying what it actually is in terms of image area. To me, its an intermediate format, but that isn’t catchy, or sexy sounding.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

Trey T said:


> I just read 5D4 has Dual Pixel RAW which is 14bit color. Does the 5D4 RAW mode have 12 or 14 bit?



14-bit. But don't ask about the file sizes or the burst rate/buffer depth when using dual pixel raw.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

WriteLight said:


> From Petapixel: Translation: what Canon was planning to show at NAB in Las Vegas before the trade show was cancelled. We expect the company to debut a new cinema camera and lens that recently appeared on the rumor mill, and are hoping for the official release of the 8K-capable Canon EOS R5 with full specs, pricing, and (hopefully) shipping information. We don’t expect the EOS R6 will be announced at this time, but would love to be proven wrong.



Notice they "expect" the Cinema products and "are hoping" for the R5 announcement.


----------



## slclick (Apr 11, 2020)

(Looking at that above pic of the R5 backside...)

As mentioned before, the play and delete button are next to each other but if you leave the confirmation alone and don't bypass it, blah blah blah.....


----------



## Todd (Apr 12, 2020)

Is anyone else wondering how the layout of the controls on the back of the R5 seems to be slightly different than the 5DIV (and others)?
This will seem different to normal Canon users, but will it be better?
Is it because the overall size of the body is smaller perhaps? Along with a larger screen.
At first glance, I'm not sure it's an improvement? If there's one thing that I've come to appreciate with Canon bodies, it's there ergonomics.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 12, 2020)

Todd said:


> Is anyone else wondering how the layout of the controls on the back of the R5 seems to be slightly different than the 5DIV (and others)?
> This will seem different to normal Canon users, but will it be better?
> Is it because the overall size of the body is smaller perhaps? Along with a larger screen.
> At first glance, I'm not sure it's an improvement? If there's one thing that I've come to appreciate with Canon bodies, it's there ergonomics.


I think you're right about it being because of the size of the R5's body. The ergonomics of the R5 look acceptable to me and should be at least a slight improvement over the R


----------



## thibaut (Apr 12, 2020)

Any rumors about dynamic range/low light ?
5dmiv is 13,6 stops so I'd love to have 14,3 or more and it would be perfect.


----------



## MarkInPDX (Apr 12, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> Is there any GPS options?


I really hope so. This was a major disappointment in the switch from my 5DM4 to the R.


----------



## MarkInPDX (Apr 12, 2020)

Am curious if there's any news on whether focus bracketing will be included. They added it on the RP but not the R (yet).


----------



## WriteLight (Apr 12, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Notice they "expect" the Cinema products and "are hoping" for the R5 announcement.


Yep, I quoted that one specifically for that reason. Not every site was so cautious, like below. Regardless, it's not exclusive of the possibility of an announcement.
Canon issued a new press release that they will have the new product announcements on Monday, April 20, 2020, at 1:00 PM EDT/10:00 AM PT. And we will see the highly anticipated Canon EOS R5, Canon EOS R6, Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II Camcorder and a fresh Cinema lens on that day.


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 12, 2020)

WriteLight said:


> Yep, I quoted that one specifically for that reason. Not every site was so cautious, like below. Regardless, it's not exclusive of the possibility of an announcement.
> Canon issued a new press release that they will have the new product announcements on Monday, April 20, 2020, at 1:00 PM EDT/10:00 AM PT. And we will see the highly anticipated Canon EOS R5, Canon EOS R6, Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II Camcorder and a fresh Cinema lens on that day.



There is nothing in the new press release that suggests an imminent R5/R6 announcement on that day... yes, these are a very challenging times for Canon. However, announcing R5/R6 with a pro cinema product along would be a major mistake. Marketing 101. Canon is waaaay smarter than this.

p.s. Speaking of challenging times. And we ain't seen nothing yet 









BCN Ranking: "catastrophic" 50% sales drop of mirrorless cameras in March because of coronavirus (COVID-19) - Photo Rumors


BCN Ranking reports a “catastrophic” 50% sales drop of mirrorless cameras in March because of the coronavirus – it seems that Fuji was the only winner last month (Google translation): According to the BCN Ranking, which compiles POS data at consumer electronics retailers and e-commerce stores...




photorumors.com


----------



## Trey T (Apr 12, 2020)

Todd said:


> Is anyone else wondering how the layout of the controls on the back of the R5 seems to be slightly different than the 5DIV (and others)?
> This will seem different to normal Canon users, but will it be better?
> Is it because the overall size of the body is smaller perhaps? Along with a larger screen.
> At first glance, I'm not sure it's an improvement? If there's one thing that I've come to appreciate with Canon bodies, it's there ergonomics.


I prefer the design to be a fixed screen, minimalist and robust. This will be the first for canon at this level camera. 

I think the delete button below scroll wheel can be a carpal tunnel promoter for the right thumb. To delete photo on 5Div (and 1Dx), it’s two thumbs action. I wonder how the R and RP like the layout.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 12, 2020)

Trey T said:


> I prefer the design to be a fixed screen, minimalist and robust. This will be the first for canon at this level camera.
> 
> I think the delete button below scroll wheel can be a carpal tunnel promoter for the right thumb. To delete photo on 5Div (and 1Dx), it’s two thumbs action. I wonder how the R and RP like the layout.


The delete and play buttons are not an ergonomic issue in my experience with the R. However I'm not a Pro so don't shoot massive numbers of images to sort and delete. The flippy screen is the 1st I have used coming from a fixed screen and I was at 1st dubious of it being delicate but after a years use, its not delicate at all and does provide great flexibility for low down or weird angle shots I struggled with via a fixed screen. it also allows the screen to be face in when not in use which helps prevent damage when carrying.


----------



## Trey T (Apr 12, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Not an issue in my experience with the R. However I'm not a Pro so dont shoot massive numbers of images to sort and delete.


If you’re a pro, you should capture less photo with at least 70% retention and delete less. 

These days wedding photog will shoot up to 10k/wk of photos and retain less than 10%


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Apr 12, 2020)

sanj said:


> Site Manager: Battery information has been written twice. Bringing to your attention. That's all.



Probably because it will matching battery slots in the vertical grip.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 13, 2020)

Trey T said:


> If you’re a pro, you should capture less photo with at least 70% retention and delete less.
> 
> These days wedding photog will shoot up to 10k/wk of photos and retain less than 10%


Doesn't your 2nd statement sort of contradict your 1st statement?? Anywhooo, yes, Pro's may be better at 1st time capture but often capture multiple images, especially if at sporting events which need sorting through etc etc.

Most editing and culling happens post production anyway so the erganomics issue of the play & delete buttons is not that relevant. my original point was, the buttons are fine and not an ergonomic problem unless you are doing a massive amount of on the go editing / deleting using these buttons. Not something to get hung up on...


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 13, 2020)

slclick said:


> (Looking at that above pic of the R5 backside...)
> 
> As mentioned before, the play and delete button are next to each other but if you leave the confirmation alone and don't bypass it, blah blah blah.....


That's one of the great things about the Canon menus, you can decide if you want to just delete images without a confirmation or have the safety net of having to confirm deletion. Your choice. it works fine on the R.


----------



## Architect1776 (Apr 13, 2020)

neurorx said:


> I just hope this has good low light capabilities.



It does and excellent DR.


----------



## melgross (Apr 13, 2020)

Todd said:


> Is anyone else wondering how the layout of the controls on the back of the R5 seems to be slightly different than the 5DIV (and others)?
> This will seem different to normal Canon users, but will it be better?
> Is it because the overall size of the body is smaller perhaps? Along with a larger screen.
> At first glance, I'm not sure it's an improvement? If there's one thing that I've come to appreciate with Canon bodies, it's there ergonomics.


it‘s a smaller body, so some changes would be needed.


----------



## Trey T (Apr 13, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Doesn't your 2nd statement sort of contradict your 1st statement?? Anywhooo, yes, Pro's may be better at 1st time capture but often capture multiple images, especially if at sporting events which need sorting through etc etc.
> 
> Most editing and culling happens post production anyway so the erganomics issue of the play & delete buttons is not that relevant. my original point was, the buttons are fine and not an ergonomic problem unless you are doing a massive amount of on the go editing / deleting using these buttons. Not something to get hung up on...


It's accurate. I separated the statements into two paragraphs to represent a rough framework.

We don't have the statistics on how the layout is being utilized, but we know for dead sure that, generally, people like the existing DSLR layout of buttons in the back. For a precise example, the touch pad on R vs. the revised to joystick on R5.... Obviously, you touched on the different types work-flow, whether via in camera or in post will allow the different styles of workmanship.

We'll see what people will think of the R5, but it should have an overall positive outlook.


----------



## neurorx (Apr 13, 2020)

Architect1776 said:


> It does and excellent DR.


You’ve tested it or is this from the rumored specs? This would be great news.


----------



## Architect1776 (Apr 13, 2020)

neurorx said:


> You’ve tested it or is this from the rumored specs? This would be great news.



I just cannot see Canon having this fail again.
They checked all the boxes on this camera that they keep getting beat up over.
So this is critical as well.
1/2 stop off is no big deal except for the Sony fan boys but that is max.


----------



## neurorx (Apr 13, 2020)

Architect1776 said:


> I just cannot see Canon having this fail again.
> They checked all the boxes on this camera that they keep getting beat up over.
> So this is critical as well.
> 1/2 stop off is no big deal except for the Sony fan boys but that is max.


Half stop off of DR or ISO performance vs what camera? My dream would be something competitive against an a9 or a mini-1DX3, but I am doubtful this will be the case. I realize they are different markets and I am asking for a miracle.


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 14, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> So many things happening at the moment. Just to add & spice things up, it's interesting that Most retailers are offering at least 10% off RF lenses and then canon are offering a further reward up to £300 when a listed lens or camera is purchased within 90 days of each other. By my rough calculation, that 90 days would take us up to the middle of July, bang on when the R5 is supposed to ship? It's probably total coincidence as the retailer discounts end 21/04 and billed as an Easter offer...... Or, is it an incentive to buy existing cameras as a build up to the R5 being launched????
> 
> The RF 70-200MM F2.8L is on many sites as reduced from £2699 down to £2249, thats got to be a decent buy.


Yep... I bought the RF70-200mm 15% off on special 3 months in advance of the R5 purchase (assuming June/July). The exchange rate has been volatile but still a drop against the USD and JPY so a prudent decision. Canon have 5 year warranty now so no great loss to keeping it on the shelf. I will be using my other EF lenses except for the RF100-500mm. The other big investment will be a new Ikelite housing for it.

What kits will Canon release? R5 + RF 24-105mm could be worthwhile for me.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 14, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Yep... I bought the RF70-200mm 15% off on special 3 months in advance of the R5 purchase (assuming June/July). The exchange rate has been volatile but still a drop against the USD and JPY so a prudent decision. Canon have 5 year warranty now so no great loss to keeping it on the shelf. I will be using my other EF lenses except for the RF100-500mm. The other big investment will be a new Ikelite housing for it.
> 
> What kits will Canon release? R5 + RF 24-105mm could be worthwhile for me.


Nice move!
I'm waiting until Mondays announcement to order the RF 70-200MM As if the R5 is announced and due for delivery in July, that should fall within the Canon 90 day lens reward offer and trigger a further £255 refund if I purchase the R5 as well. Fortunately the RF 70-200 offer is valid until 21/04/20 so even if the R5 isn't released I'll be buying with a hefty discount. Win win.
I have the RF 24-105MM F4L and its a great all-round everyday lens but the 70-200 has that little bit more length and aperture.


----------



## shawn (Apr 17, 2020)

Can't wait for this camera to come out! 45MP would be a dream come true with 11.5 stops of DR at 100 ISO.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 19, 2020)

Well, I have had my invite to the Canon Virtual Press conference tomorrow 20th. I don't know If I should be excited for the possibility of the R5 being announced or resigned that it will just be cinema products??


----------



## tpatana (Apr 19, 2020)

TAF said:


> 4K at 120 fps is nice, but I want to know when the firmware will be updated to allow HD at 480 fps.
> 
> Or VGA at 3240 fps.



Even HD at 240fps would be difficult for me to ignore. I've been trying to find reasonable price camera for high fps shooting, but seems nobody wants to go beyond 120fps.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 19, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Nice move!
> I'm waiting until Mondays announcement to order the RF 70-200MM As if the R5 is announced and due for delivery in July, that should fall within the Canon 90 day lens reward offer and trigger a further £255 refund if I purchase the R5 as well. Fortunately the RF 70-200 offer is valid until 21/04/20 so even if the R5 isn't released I'll be buying with a hefty discount. Win win.
> I have the RF 24-105MM F4L and its a great all-round everyday lens but the 70-200 has that little bit more length and aperture.


Lets hope the R5 is announced tomorrow and scheduled for delivery before 20/07/20, otherwise we will both miss out on the canon Lens reward lol.


----------



## MJmk1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Well, I have had my invite to the Canon Virtual Press conference tomorrow 20th. I don't know If I should be excited for the possibility of the R5 being announced or resigned that it will just be cinema products??


Wait... is there or is there not going to be a livestream? I assumed there was and am looking forward to it actually.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 19, 2020)

MJmk1 said:


> Wait... is there or is there not going to be a livestream? I assumed there was and am looking forward to it actually.


There is and its at 6pm in the UK. I'm registered with the Canon website and they sent me an invite and a link. The invite doesn't say what's being announced, just that it is new products.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 19, 2020)

If the R5 were being announced tomorrow, I'm pretty sure Craig would have posted something by now. Canon is pretty good at keeping things under wraps, but usually by the day before, he has had some reliable leaks.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 19, 2020)

unfocused said:


> If the R5 were being announced tomorrow, I'm pretty sure Craig would have posted something by now. Canon is pretty good at keeping things under wraps, but usually by the day before, he has had some reliable leaks.


I'm 50/50 as to what they will announce. The optimist in me thinks the R5 but the pessimist thinks it will just be cinema products. Hey ho, well find out in a little over 24 hours.


----------



## MJmk1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> There is and its at 6pm in the UK. I'm registered with the Canon website and they sent me an invite and a link. The invite doesn't say what's being announced, just that it is new products.


I don’t understand though, at usa.canon.com there’s a countdown which ends 1 pm Amsterdam time, which would be 12 pm London time. Am I missing something?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 19, 2020)

My countdown says 1 day and 43 minutes.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 19, 2020)

MJmk1 said:


> I don’t understand though, at usa.canon.com there’s a countdown which ends 1 pm Amsterdam time, which would be 12 pm London time. Am I missing something?


The invite had the option to add to my diary and when added, it is at 18.00pm UK time. That seems correct based on the conference being at 1pm EDT and my world clock as well.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> My countdown says 1 day and 43 minutes.



You forgot the seconds, for the true addicts.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2020)

So, what is the link to the preferred site?

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 19, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> So, what is the link to the preferred site?
> 
> Jack


I’m here, https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...video-solutions/virtual-press-conference-2020


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks for the link! It says professional video solutions in the link though, so I highly doubt the R5 will be announced. Would love to be wrong though!


----------



## MJmk1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Thanks for the link! It says professional video solutions in the link though, so I highly doubt the R5 will be announced. Would love to be wrong though!


True, but on their website DSLR camera's are under 'Professional Video Solutions' as well, so my hopes are still up.


----------



## MJmk1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Well at least now we know for sure that their countdown timer is way off. What the hell?!


----------



## SaP34US (Apr 20, 2020)

If it starts at 1pm EDT wouldn't it start at 10am PDT in California so at 9:17 shouldn't 43min 40sec not 3hrs 43min 30sec.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2020)

SaP34US said:


> If it starts at 1pm EDT wouldn't it start at 10am PDT in California so at 9:17 shouldn't 43min 40sec not 3hrs 43min 30sec.


Seems there is confusion on the time, so who really knows?.

Jack


----------



## SaP34US (Apr 20, 2020)

Has Canon moved the release date to late in the year or is it still going to be released in July?


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 21, 2020)

SaP34US said:


> Has Canon moved the release date to late in the year or is it still going to be released in July?



No official announcement yet.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2020)

Anyone else experiencing this - each thread comes with a humongous introductory header. The header literally fills my screen; it's huge font and annoying. The rest of the font is normal.

Jack


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 23, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Yep... I bought the RF70-200mm 15% off on special 3 months in advance of the R5 purchase (assuming June/July). The exchange rate has been volatile but still a drop against the USD and JPY so a prudent decision. Canon have 5 year warranty now so no great loss to keeping it on the shelf. I will be using my other EF lenses except for the RF100-500mm. The other big investment will be a new Ikelite housing for it.
> 
> What kits will Canon release? R5 + RF 24-105mm could be worthwhile for me.


Well, despite Canon not announcing the R5 on Monday, I went ahead and purchased the RF 70-200mm and it was delivered today. Pretty impressed with it so far. I just hope the R5 is released in May for delivery in July so the lens reward is still there. It won't stop me buying the R5 as long as its not a crazy price but every little helps.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 23, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Anyone else experiencing this - each thread comes with a humongous introductory header. The header literally fills my screen; it's huge font and annoying. The rest of the font is normal.
> 
> Jack



I've not seen that, but the main body of comments now jumps all over the place every time ads load or reload to a different ad with different dimensions. It's very annoying when you're trying to click on something and it moves so you wind up clicking on something else!


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 23, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Anyone else experiencing this - each thread comes with a humongous introductory header. The header literally fills my screen; it's huge font and annoying. The rest of the font is normal.
> 
> Jack


Yes, I presume you mean the e-mail notifying of a new comment?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> I've not seen that, but the main body of comments now jumps all over the place every time ads load or reload to a different ad with different dimensions. It's very annoying when you're trying to click on something and it moves so you wind up clicking on something else!


Yes, I've had that too. The text in this portion of the thread is normal but the alert email I get has text that is roughly 3" high on my monitor. I can live with it but it's annoying.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Yes, I presume you mean the e-mail notifying of a new comment?


Yes


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 24, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Yes


it is a little weird and annoying as well


----------



## ohm (May 7, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I thought the GFX50 had a physically larger, Medium Format sensor....which would be different than this R5 FF sensor....differnt applications, no?
> 
> Please correct me if I"m wrong....
> 
> ...



Yes, the GFX has a señsor approximately 60% larger, but the difference between a good FF (say D800) in practical application, is very small. I assume that the R5 will have similar output to the D800, and if it does, I will trade my GFX50s for it. Better AF, better image update speed for macro, battery ergonomics, probably more robust, quieter, and more.


----------

